# HELP I've run out of fresh coffee!!!!



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

yes I know, how did I do that???









I reckon I got so excited by how much I liked 'Grand Fromage' from the Small Batch Coffee CO I forgot to buy more!!!

so I have now tried and chucked away 3 different 'supermarket coffee beans' yes, the horror, you read right!!!

I tried: Lavazza Espresso, Illy (which I used to love in the past, how I don't know) and 360 organic

all 3 of them have gone directly in the bin, every single one of them tasted bitter and horrible

















now I'm out of coffee until tuesday (as if I order now they will ship monday and will get to me on tuesday)

WHAT CAN I DO??????? :'(


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You're in a bit of a coffee wasteland where you live (sadly)

Tea?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If you can get to a Waitrose, they stock Union Hand Roasted. It will not be as fresh as you would hope but will be miles better than anything else in a supermarket.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

ridland said:


> If you can get to a Waitrose, they stock Union Hand Roasted. It will not be as fresh as you would hope but will be miles better than anything else in a supermarket.


my local waitrose only had 2 small bags of GROUND union so could not buy it







:'(


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You over my direction at all!? (Kent)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Or these guys seem to serve Has Bean - maybe they could sell you soon - says there's one in Croydon: http://www.camdencoffeehouse.co.uk/


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> You over my direction at all!? (Kent)


I'm in Kenley Jonc (near Caterham??) so don't know, Kent is a 'big place'









if I order from Ocado they can deliver tomorrow evening and they have union beans, out of these ones which one shall I go for considering so far my favourite beans have been 'Grand Fromage' from Small Batch Coffee Co? http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/grand-fromage8

they have (from Union):

Hand Roasted Sumatra

Organic Natural Spirit Blend

Hand Roasted Bright Note

Rwanda Maraba

Revelation Blend


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> Or these guys seem to serve Has Bean - maybe they could sell you soon - says there's one in Croydon: http://www.camdencoffeehouse.co.uk/


I know thanks JonC, I saw that but at 18:30 today (they close at 18:00!!!) I think they are closed on a sunday?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah ok.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rwandan or bright note most likely


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA mwahahahaha









I just realised I had an 'abandoned' (already opened and closed with a clothes-peg) bag of Union beans roasted on the 8th of May (I know I know 2 and a half months 'old'), they are the 'balcones especial, Peru' http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/latin-america/balcones-san-ignacio-peru.html

out of 'desperation' just gave it a go and it is actually 'ok' and certainly HEAPS better than the 3 stale/old beans I bought off the supermarket shelf.

it is a 1kg bag I had which I used 1/3 of it, so I have about 600grams left, that will last me until tuesday when I get my new batch of 'grand fromage' coming through in the post (phew!!!!)

panic over (but I do miss my top-quality beans)


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

Panic over - you tease


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there a Harris and Hoole near you. Might they sell some beans?


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

This reminds me of when I forgot my aeropress on a week's holiday to Devon. After 2 days I phoned around the coffee shops to see if the sold any, and one offered me their personal aeropress for the week out of sympathy.

Love Devon people


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

JAMES GOURMET!! Buy from him online, great coffee at an affordable price.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

lawriemiller said:


> JAMES GOURMET!! Buy from him online, great coffee at an affordable price.


Great coffee maybe but not very fast delivery given their twice weekly roast days.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

in which case Has Bean is next day however, I have been annoyed at receiving roast dates the day before as you should always let coffee sit for a good couple days before grinding..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I know I've cut it fine but I'm awaiting my delivery from Foundry and if they don't turn up on Monday I could be in a bit of a pickle. I've only got about 75g of beans left so may have to resort to the supermarket on Sunday as a back up. Any suggestions?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drive to cup north tomorrow ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't tried them but read other people saying waitrose do half decent coffee, think it was their monsoon Malabar.

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/HeaderSearchCmd?searchTerm=coffee+beans&defaultSearch=GR&search=


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I know I've cut it fine but I'm awaiting my delivery from Foundry and if they don't turn up on Monday I could be in a bit of a pickle. I've only got about 75g of beans left so may have to resort to the supermarket on Sunday as a back up. Any suggestions?


Go to Tilt and see if they sell bags? Paging @garydyke1 do you?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't sell retails bags as yet but take your own and ask nicely they might sell you some : )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Don't sell retails bags as yet but take your own and ask nicely they might sell you some : )


Cheers Gary. Are you about there tomorrow? I'm currently getting over man flu, so I've been lying low for a couple of days.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Gary. Are you about there tomorrow? I'm currently getting over man flu, so I've been lying low for a couple of days.


I'm still recovering, wasn't manflu , was full on couldn't move for 48hrs flu


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I'm still recovering, wasn't manflu , was full on couldn't move for 48hrs flu


Doom! I only had it really bad for about a day, had to leave work and wasn't convinced I was fit to drive. Brummie Flu!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Under Pressure Espresso in Sutton Coldfield always have workshop beans for retail sale - espresso 'cult of done' & a roast for brewed


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I saw what looked like a "speciality" brand of coffee at M&S a few days ago, I suppose for similar reasons that Waitrose stock Union - I can't remember the roaster name, maybe somebody on here knows... Not sure if they were beans or pre-ground.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Get yourself an emergency kilo of green beans, a popcorn popper and an aeropress, moka pot or similar "soft" means of brewing. And a Hario El Cheaperino hand-cranked hurdy-gurdy box. Then when the last brown bean has died the death you can roast a quick 80g, grind 'em up and give yourself the fix you so desire. Then clean all the chaff out of the kitchen before SWMBO sees it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> Get yourself an emergency kilo of green beans, a popcorn popper and an aeropress, moka pot or similar "soft" means of brewing. And a Hario El Cheaperino hand-cranked hurdy-gurdy box. Then when the last brown bean has died the death you can roast a quick 80g, grind 'em up and give yourself the fix you so desire. Then clean all the chaff out of the kitchen before SWMBO sees it.


Cheers Vieux. I'll pick up the popcorn maker now and then head out to a roaster to see if the have any green beans...........hold on....


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I visited their website but no mention of 'Grand Fromage'????



Nobodysdriving said:


> I'm in Kenley Jonc (near Caterham??) so don't know, Kent is a 'big place'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PeterF said:


> I visited their website but no mention of 'Grand Fromage'????


I presume it's a seasonal bean - was on their earlier in the year


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> I haven't tried them but read other people saying waitrose do half decent coffee, think it was their monsoon Malabar.
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/HeaderSearchCmd?searchTerm=coffee+beans&defaultSearch=GR&search=


Yes, my go-to emergency bean. I've sussed their "sell-by-dates" are a ridiculous 1 year from packing, so you need to get a pack that says "sell by Nov 2016"


----------

